# I Have The Best Brother In Law



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning smokers. Got a pretty big shock last night. A little back story.......

I don't drive much for the last 10yrs or so due to ptsd and a seizure disorder. I have always had a deep love for jeeps. In 2009 I bought a '91 Jeep YJ. Loved that thing. Shortly after I started with seizures and stopped driving pretty much. At the time we home schooled our 4 kids. Jeep sat in the carport and was taken out rarely for a back road drive through the country. After years of sitting we put our kids in private Christian School and I needed some quick cash for a tuition payment. Reluctantly sold my jeep. Wife said it broke her heart for me because she knew I loved it. We do what we have to do for our kids though and have never regretted my decision..........fast forward to 2020. The crappiest year ever or so I thought. 2 years ago my brother in law bought a '85 Jeep Scrambler. A pretty rare and highly sought after Jeep. He's spent the last 2 years restoring. Has a straight 6 and automatic transmission. Both New. The entire thing has been rhino lined inside out and underneath. Including the body. Most all parts replaced. Brand new set of mickey thompson baja tires. LED headlights.
 New hard top. He finished the build yesterday and sent me pictures last night. I immediately became jealous lol. Ten minutes later he called me to let me know he built that jeep for me. I was blown away and never saw that coming. Hard to hold back the tears just posting this. We are heading to hernando ms to pick it up Saturday morning and I can't wait. Here's some pictures. I'll post more Saturday
	

		
			
		

		
	



















































I am blessed to have such an awesome brother in law


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 28, 2020)

TNJAKE


I was tearing up just reading it. . .What a Guy!

What a beautiful job.

God Bless Him,

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow!!
That's One Heck of a BIL Gift!!
Must be a Great Guy!!
Thanks for showing---And the uplifting Story!
Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Sep 28, 2020)

Congrats!

Awesome resto job for sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 28, 2020)

That's awesome Jake! Very wonderful to have a bil like that...alot of time and love went into that gift. A very uplifting story...thank you for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh wow!  What a fantastic gift.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2020)

That's Beautiful! The Jeep and the Story. With all the Destruction we have seen these last several months, it's Heart Warming to see people do Good!...JJ


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 28, 2020)

That's great!!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 28, 2020)

That is awesome! And you'll be in my neck of the woods. 
Jim


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 28, 2020)

Screen is too blurry to type much. Wow. Who knew love came with 15" of ground clearance!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 28, 2020)

Man it cant get any better than that

SHARP


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 28, 2020)

That's frickin awesome Jake, Your BIL is a heck of a guy...


----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 28, 2020)

WOW! That is one swell BIL you have. Such a sweet rig. Love the color. 

All you need is a matching smoker rig to pull behind it!! LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2020)

I’d love to meet you Jake!
You must be one awesome guy to have a BIL do that for you.
What a great family you must have.
That is about as good as it gets!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice . I remember when those came out . That straight 6 is a 4.0 L ?  Good engine . 
Enjoy that .


----------



## sandyut (Sep 28, 2020)

Im getting chocked up...  WOW!  Stories like that prove there are good people in this world!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 28, 2020)

That is without doubt one of the greatest things I've heard in a long time!  Congrats on your new ride. And a huge hats off to your bil.


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 28, 2020)

That is AWESOME!!! It's good to hear something "good" for a change! Congrats!


----------



## D.W. (Sep 28, 2020)

That is awesome! Huge Like


----------



## texomakid (Sep 28, 2020)

What an awesome story Jake. You're my spirit animal..................

I hope to wheel with you at some point down the road.

Tread light


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’d love to meet you Jake!
> You must be one awesome guy to have a BIL do that for you.
> What a great family you must have.
> That is about as good as it gets!!
> Al


My family is awesome. Thanks Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Very nice . I remember when those came out . That straight 6 is a 4.0 L ?  Good engine .
> Enjoy that .


Thanks chop. Yes it's the 4.0


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

texomakid said:


> What an awesome story Jake. You're my spirit animal..................
> 
> I hope to wheel with you at some point down the road.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tex. I figured there might be some other jeep enthusiasts around here. Yours looks nice


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 28, 2020)

Dude that's awesome! I bet you about crap your pants when you got that phone call! Enjoy that thing!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2020)

What a nice end to a Monday reading this! It’s great to hear about the good in people as far to often we hear the opposite. Definitely hard to not feel a little misty eyed reading it so I can only imagine how you felt. I’m sure he’s a great guy no doubt but I suspect when someone does something like this for you that you are also one heck of a good dude!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow that is awesome bud! I’m sure you will be busy all week making a parking spot for that beauty in the barn. Can’t wait to see more pics once you get it home.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 28, 2020)

That's some BIL you have, Jake.  And a beautiful job on the resto.  Enjoy.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 28, 2020)

Of Course we expect big ole "sh!t eating grins" pics of you and the Jeep come Saturday. 
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 28, 2020)

Enjoy that baby Jake. Shes a beauty

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 28, 2020)

Really cool story. Enjoy your new ride!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> What a nice end to a Monday reading this! It’s great to hear about the good in people as far to often we hear the opposite. Definitely hard to not feel a little misty eyed reading it so I can only imagine how you felt. I’m sure he’s a great guy no doubt but I suspect when someone does something like this for you that you are also one heck of a good dude!!


Thanks jeff. He's always been a great brother to me


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Of Course we expect big ole "sh!t eating grins" pics of you and the Jeep come Saturday.
> Jim


Lol jim. I won't disappoint with the pics. If you see me around hernando flag me down. We are heading back to Tennessee sunday


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Enjoy that baby Jake. Shes a beauty
> 
> Chris


Thanks chris. It's pretty special


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 28, 2020)

WOW Jake!  That's one of the most touching gifts and stories I've ever heard.  The timing couldn't be better given the state of things this year.  Very happy for you, and your BIL is one great guy!  Congrats, can't wait to see more pics of you and your new ride.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2020)

That's awesome Jake and looks like he did a great job on it for you. That's a really nice thing for him to do for you must be a good guy who must think your a pretty good guy as well. I look forward to more pics


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2020)

I'll recognize you because of the SMILE behind the wheel....   Enjoy, my friend....


----------



## callmez (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that Jake, what an awesome story. With everything going on in the world right now we could all use more examples of the good in people. You sir have one heck of a brother in law -- and one cool Jeep!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 29, 2020)

That's a wonderful story Jake, turns out 2020 ain't so bad after all. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow what a great story and a great payment for taking his sister off his hands.      
Just kidding for sure he is one of a kind lucky you to have him as you BIL.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2020)

Congratulations Jake ! I knew there was still wonderful people in this world.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hell yeah man. Bring it down to Knox with a couple cases of beer in tow...some great off-roading spots.


----------



## tanglefoot (Oct 3, 2020)

WOW.......JUST......WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 5, 2020)

Got her home yesterday evening.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Took a couple of the kids for a ride when we got home
	

		
			
		

		
	










Jeep turned out nicer than I even expected


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks awesome Jake!  You're gonna enjoy the heck out of that ride.  Once again, you're BIL is one hell of a great person.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like Jake it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2020)

She's a beaut !! for sure !!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2020)

Hanging out with my jeep having a small fire and some tunes


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Hanging out with my jeep having a small fire and some tunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Jake. Cooking anything over the fire?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 14, 2020)

Not sure how the heck I missed this....

Congrats Jake! Couldn't happen to a better guy.

What a great brother in law!

John


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 4, 2020)

What a sweet ride, awesome restoration. A lot of work and dollars have been put into that, Your BIL must be an amazing person. Very happy for you.


----------



## forktender (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice ride.... can I ask if you have tried CBD in conjunction with THC Jake? The combo really helps my little bro with his PTSD induced seizures and panic attacks. I hope you have not and that it helps you as much as it helps him.
Dan


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2020)

Every time this thread comes back up I have to look at all the pictures again he sure put a lot of work in to that thing and it shows. What an awesome ride


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Every time this thread comes back up I have to look at all the pictures again he sure put a lot of work in to that thing and it shows. What an awesome ride


Thanks Jerry he really surprised me. Love it. If you're ever up my way stop by and we'll go for a ride


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 11, 2020)

You got a good family there bud. You'll have to get him some good smoked meat and cheese treats for Christmas present.


----------



## nimrod (Nov 15, 2020)

WOW! You do have the best BIL. I had a 82 Scrambler that I had bought new. Fast forward, married, kids, 2 seater and had to sell for a sedan. As you said you do what you have to for the family.  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2020)

nimrod said:


> WOW! You do have the best BIL. I had a 82 Scrambler that I had bought new. Fast forward, married, kids, 2 seater and had to sell for a sedan. As you said you do what you have to for the family.  Enjoy the ride.


Yeah he's been pretty good to me over the years. Love this thing!


----------



## Millberry (Mar 24, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Morning smokers. Got a pretty big shock last night. A little back story.......
> 
> I don't drive much for the last 10yrs or so due to ptsd and a seizure disorder. I have always had a deep love for jeeps. In 2009 I bought a '91 Jeep YJ. Loved that thing. Shortly after I started with seizures and stopped driving pretty much. At the time we home schooled our 4 kids. Jeep sat in the carport and was taken out rarely for a back road drive through the country. After years of sitting we put our kids in private Christian School and I needed some quick cash for a tuition payment. Reluctantly sold my jeep. Wife said it broke her heart for me because she knew I loved it. We do what we have to do for our kids though and have never regretted my decision..........fast forward to 2020. The crappiest year ever or so I thought. 2 years ago my brother in law bought a '85 Jeep Scrambler. A pretty rare and highly sought after Jeep. He's spent the last 2 years restoring. Has a straight 6 and automatic transmission. Both New. The entire thing has been rhino lined inside out and underneath. Including the body. Most all parts replaced. Brand new set of mickey thompson baja tires. LED headlights.
> New hard top. He finished the build yesterday and sent me pictures last night. I immediately became jealous lol. Ten minutes later he called me to let me know he built that jeep for me. I was blown away and never saw that coming. Hard to hold back the tears just posting this. We are heading to hernando ms to pick it up Saturday morning and I can't wait. Here's some pictures. I'll post more Saturday
> ...


My God-What a Fellow he is. God didn't make many that way!!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks for sharing


----------



## Millberry (Mar 24, 2021)

Jake, when I saw your Scrambler, my mouth drooled. When I read the story behind it, my eyes watered--NOW I have a soaking wet face and shirt.   LOL  Thanks again for sending that story and those beautiful pictures. I have had so many Jeeps  in my days, I have turned 2 of them over. I "stuck" a new one so bad that no one could get to it--no wrecker--nothing with a winch. 2 weeks later I hired a bulldozier to get it. When it was picked up, it left part of a gas line and a drive shaft. It happened on the coldest day ever still--in Georgia(I think). minus 6 degrees.  I froze that sucker in.. Gawd---the good old days of wild women, Jeeps, and alcohol. Lived through both rollovers, a red  headed woman, and a lot of whiskey to get old as heck....but fantastic memories. Charlie


----------

